# Raw Chicken Neck



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Does any current members ever feed raw chicken neck? They say it is great for the cleaning of the teeth--- Our diet is Stella and Chewy but I am trying to find something she can enjoy chomping on. 

I did try it tonight and I held on the one end as she chewed. At first she just licked it and then she got the idea and I heard crunch and took it away as a little u shaped piece of neck bone came loose. 

Pros and Cons?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I have never tried it....Might work great for teeth but I prob couldn't handle it...LOL.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I would worry the bones would get lodged in their throats. I would not try it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There are very sharp little bones in the neck. I used to like to eat turkey necks when I was a kid (cooked of course). I would worry about the bones. Also after all the poultry warnings that just came out last week about how much salmonella I would be wary, but that's just me.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Raw chicken really grosses me out. It's a huge act of love when I slice raw chicken breasts to make their dehydrated chicken treats.

I would never give one of mine a raw neck. ewwwwww


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't do the raw thing or the bones around here. It freaks me out and the bones are just too risky in my opinion.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So glad my dogs are vegetarians....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Carol, I also have heard raw chicken necks are really good for dogs to chew on. I've thought of trying it with Bailey (he's bigger and a stronger chewer) but I've "chickened" out every time. Like Glenda...raw meat grosses me out and it's a huge act of love when I thaw out and serve them their frozen raw food! LOL!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You guys crack me up. I'm the same, raw meat makes me queasy. I cooked chicken for us recently (happens rarely) and sat in the other room while my husband de skinned the drumsticks. 

I want to give mine bones, but something more suited for them. Bigger bones that they can only gnaw on. I have a plan to put them in a pen with a shower curtain bottom. I can give them baths right after that and sanitize the **** out of that shower curtain. Now only if I can actually do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've not given raw bones yet either. Raw bones, from my understanding aren't brittle and safer so that's why it's supposed to be safe and actually good for them. But I'm kind of with everyone else. It grosses me out. And it would have to be given right before I give a bath. Since feeding raw, my courage is up and I thought I'd try this summer when they can be outside chewing on them. But Aastha's thought about a shower curtain and ex-pen is really a good one... maybe ... but I'm not sure I would go as small as a chicken neck. I guess it depends on the dog and knowing how they chew. Mine chew on fairly nice size elk antlers and Merrick Corporal Caps.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Aright, chicken necks. I am going to go back to-what you probably can get is most likely meant for human consumption and there is a very good chance it could be infected with salmonella or some other type of bacteria that would typically make humans ill. I say this because, the usual sources, meant for human consumption are meant to be cooked-so the FDA allows it to have the ickies because cooking removes the ickies.

Now, some people this doesn't bother. I kiss my dogs a lot, on the face, I get close to their faces-they have beards. I am not a fan of that kind of stuff all over their faces.

Another thought, yes, I hear raw feeders go on about chicken necks-raw feeders with much larger dogs than we have. I read an article once that said a more apropriate type of feeding raw for toy dogs would be things like small mice-not hunks of chicken neck or chicken legs. That makes more sense to me. I don't know about you but I'm not going to go out and hunt small mice for my dogs either.

I don't feel they are appropriate for our tiny dogs. I have also read several horror stories about raw feeders and issues with bones and blockage in the intestines. 

It's certainly up to you, but I would stick with the Stella and Chewy's personally.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

NO WAY!! Raw meat of ANY kind grosses me out. I have a hard time fixing it for my family. I can't think of giving my babies any raw meat. I know in my heart that they are...Shhhh..dogs, but to me they are my fur kids and they eat COOKED stuff and WELL done..


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok so update here.... The raw I am feeding does have small little bones in it. Stella and Chewy's does... just mush it between your fingers and you will see the small bone pieces. I know... ugh... 

Dogs digestive systems are not like ours. So therefore, they can ward off that bacteria so it's not the bacteria that concerns me. It is can they choke on these neck bones? So I took it one step further and called 3 professional canine nutritionists. She told me to start out by taking and cutting off about an inch or so of the neck and cutting the pieces up with the scissors. BTW- chicken neck bones you can bend in half with your fingers so I did that. She chewed it fine. The enzymes in raw chicken bones will keep tarter off of the back teeth which in return allows for less dental cleanings and anesthesia . I will keep us updated on how my McC does with all of this. Her back teeth at the moment are pearly white without any crap on them and I want them to stay that way!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Chardy said:


> Ok so update here.... The raw I am feeding does have small little bones in it. Stella and Chewy's does... just mush it between your fingers and you will see the small bone pieces. I know... ugh...
> 
> Dogs digestive systems are not like ours. So therefore, they can ward off that bacteria so it's not the bacteria that concerns me. It is can they choke on these neck bones? So I took it one step further and called 3 professional canine nutritionists. She told me to start out by taking and cutting off about an inch or so of the neck and cutting the pieces up with the scissors. BTW- chicken neck bones you can bend in half with your fingers so I did that. She chewed it fine. The enzymes in raw chicken bones will keep tarter off of the back teeth which in return allows for less dental cleanings and anesthesia . I will keep us updated on how my McC does with all of this. Her back teeth at the moment are pearly white without any crap on them and I want them to stay that way!


Hope it works out for ya! :thumbsup: Even with regular brushing I still have issues with Rocky's teeth.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Chardy said:


> Ok so update here.... The raw I am feeding does have small little bones in it. Stella and Chewy's does... just mush it between your fingers and you will see the small bone pieces. I know... ugh...
> 
> Dogs digestive systems are not like ours. So therefore, they can ward off that bacteria so it's not the bacteria that concerns me. It is can they choke on these neck bones? So I took it one step further and called 3 professional canine nutritionists. She told me to start out by taking and cutting off about an inch or so of the neck and cutting the pieces up with the scissors. BTW- chicken neck bones you can bend in half with your fingers so I did that. She chewed it fine. The enzymes in raw chicken bones will keep tarter off of the back teeth which in return allows for less dental cleanings and anesthesia . I will keep us updated on how my McC does with all of this. Her back teeth at the moment are pearly white without any crap on them and I want them to stay that way!


Interesting! How big are the pieces you are giving? Are they 1" pieces? That actually would make me more nervous with my Zoe. Smaller or bigger for her I'm thinking. Just curious what you did and what your observations were.

btw I always struggle in knowing how to respond when a customer is all upset about a tiny piece of bone that is bigger than most that they have found in a raw, freeze dried or dehydrated food. ::shaking my head::


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Interesting! How big are the pieces you are giving? Are they 1" pieces? That actually would make me more nervous with my Zoe. Smaller or bigger for her I'm thinking. Just curious what you did and what your observations were.
> 
> btw I always struggle in knowing how to respond when a customer is all upset about a tiny piece of bone that is bigger than most that they have found in a raw, freeze dried or dehydrated food. ::shaking my head::


I have done so much research on dog food... what to feed, what not to feed, and I have so much experience regarding all of this ( I am the guru of nutrition regarding all this) as my last dog suffered from auto immune disease that eventually took her life. 15 years ago, I thought kibble was what we were suppose to feed. As a matter of fact, I can remember my mom calling me telling that there was a recall on dog food that was killing dogs. I said, don't worry I am feeding her Iams. To me back then I thought Iams was the best. Little did I know that most kibble was rendered meats that were not fit for human consumption and after they boil the crap out of them they add back in vitamins from China. After a poor diet, and over vaccinations, at age 9 she started with one thing after another. I was able to keep Chardy until almost 15, but I home cooked and could not do raw due to all the intolerances of everything. I remember one of the best Internal Medicine Specialists at Cornell U told me... we have to promote Purina, Hills etc. They fund everything we do here.. but if I were you I would start home cooking and that is exactly what I did for her last 5 years of life. 

So as far as the chicken neck goes... Trust me, it has nothing to do with bacteria! I am afraid of her chocking. She had about an inch of one last night. But I held on the end of it without cutting it off first. I loved the fact that she was really chomping down on it and the enzymes will do their job on the teeth. I was hoping that someone in the group had more experience with them eating the neck- I bought free range no antibiotic etc chicken necks. I will experiment more and pm you with my results!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I haven't tried chicken necks yet, but have been thinking about what to try for them to get more chewing done. Right now they're on ground. Would be interested to know how it goes with the necks.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Chardy said:


> Ok so update here.... The raw I am feeding does have small little bones in it. Stella and Chewy's does... just mush it between your fingers and you will see the small bone pieces. I know... ugh...
> 
> Dogs digestive systems are not like ours. So therefore, they can ward off that bacteria so it's not the bacteria that concerns me. It is can they choke on these neck bones? So I took it one step further and called 3 professional canine nutritionists. She told me to start out by taking and cutting off about an inch or so of the neck and cutting the pieces up with the scissors. BTW- chicken neck bones you can bend in half with your fingers so I did that. She chewed it fine. The enzymes in raw chicken bones will keep tarter off of the back teeth which in return allows for less dental cleanings and anesthesia . I will keep us updated on how my McC does with all of this. Her back teeth at the moment are pearly white without any crap on them and I want them to stay that way!


I'm glad it's going well with McC eating the chicken necks...keep us posted on how she does! I really do need to get moving and just have B&E try raw bones. Bailey's teeth are okay but Emma's tend to get gunk on them easily so I need to encourage her to chew more.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I give mine a raw chicken neck here and there and they really like them. I put Reese and Riley in their own iris pen and use two huge washable pads that i use for this purpose, then take the pens outside to scrub down real good. The other 3 each have a big rectangle laundry basket that they sit in and chew and then i scrub down the baskets, sanitize everything, baskets and pens. The pads are washed 2x in hot water and bleach. I let them have either a raw chicken neck or a stinky fish chew on bath day.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> I give mine a raw chicken neck here and there and they really like them. I put Reese and Riley in their own iris pen and use two huge washable pads that i use for this purpose, then take the pens outside to scrub down real good. The other 3 each have a big rectangle laundry basket that they sit in and chew and then i scrub down the baskets, sanitize everything, baskets and pens. The pads are washed 2x in hot water and bleach. I let them have either a raw chicken neck or a stinky fish chew on bath day.


Do you give them the whole neck and do they eat the whole thing? Thanks for answering!! I was hoping someone that had some experience answered this post. How big are you babies?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chardy said:


> Do you give them the whole neck and do they eat the whole thing? Thanks for answering!! I was hoping someone that had some experience answered this post. How big are you babies?



I saw the post earlier but couldn't answer since i was at work. I usually give 1/2 a neck each, i tried a whole one and we had quite a bit left over. Chloe and Reese are about 7 1/2 lbs each, Riley and Noelle are about 6 lbs each and Kelly is a little over 4 lbs so she usually gets a little less but not always.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> You guys crack me up. I'm the same, raw meat makes me queasy. I cooked chicken for us recently (happens rarely) and sat in the other room while my husband de skinned the drumsticks.
> 
> I want to give mine bones, but something more suited for them. Bigger bones that they can only gnaw on. I have a plan to put them in a pen with a shower curtain bottom. I can give them baths right after that and sanitize the **** out of that shower curtain. Now only if I can actually do it.
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Chardy said:


> Ok so update here.... The raw I am feeding does have small little bones in it. Stella and Chewy's does... just mush it between your fingers and you will see the small bone pieces. I know... ugh...
> 
> Dogs digestive systems are not like ours. So therefore, they can ward off that bacteria so it's not the bacteria that concerns me. It is can they choke on these neck bones? So I took it one step further and called 3 professional canine nutritionists. She told me to start out by taking and cutting off about an inch or so of the neck and cutting the pieces up with the scissors. BTW- chicken neck bones you can bend in half with your fingers so I did that. She chewed it fine. The enzymes in raw chicken bones will keep tarter off of the back teeth which in return allows for less dental cleanings and anesthesia . I will keep us updated on how my McC does with all of this. Her back teeth at the moment are pearly white without any crap on them and I want them to stay that way!


Hi Carol-thanks for starting this thread. :thumbsup: Do you know how OFTEN they would need to chew a neck (raw bone) to fight tartar? trying to understand?? Do the enzymes clean the teeth or is it more a preventative agent? 
Thank you!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I give mine a raw chicken neck here and there and they really like them. I put Reese and Riley in their own iris pen and use two huge washable pads that i use for this purpose, then take the pens outside to scrub down real good. The other 3 each have a big rectangle laundry basket that they sit in and chew and then i scrub down the baskets, sanitize everything, baskets and pens. The pads are washed 2x in hot water and bleach. I let them have either a raw chicken neck or a stinky fish chew on bath day.


Debbie. Thanks for info. :thumbsup: Do you just use necks from Publix and what are fish chews? 
Thanks!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Hi Carol-thanks for starting this thread. :thumbsup: Do you know how OFTEN they would need to chew a neck (raw bone) to fight tartar? trying to understand?? Do the enzymes clean the teeth or is it more a preventative agent?
> Thank you!


So far I gave her the neck only that first night. :blink: All I know is that the enzymes from raw meat are what battles the plaque- and a dog that is on a raw diet has less. Our breed is notorious for bad teeth... and although we are on a raw diet (Stella) I do see tarter on those back teeth and some in front on the gum line and she is just a year old. She has fought me with the brushing since I got her, and the wipes... I do have experience in dentistry as I worked as an orthodontist assistance for years and can use a scaler quite well so I did get one of those and I was able to use that to get back to square one with her. For some reason she doesn't fight me using that but you really have to be careful. I was able to get her back to white square one by addressing this right now- so I wanted some advice on the chicken necks. I have an email out to a real great canine nutritionist that I have used in the past and I want to see what her opinion is on the whole neck. I will share the minute I get a response. I worry about blockage and choke.. and the more information we can compile the better!! :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Debbie. Thanks for info. :thumbsup: Do you just use necks from Publix and what are fish chews?
> Thanks!


Since I feed raw I'm not at all concerned about salmonella or any other type of bacteria for them because they have a completely different ph level in their stomach acid then we do. But for us humans, I do think it important to wash their faces and chewing area thoroughly since meat used for human consumption is sold with the intention of being cooked and not gone through any HPP process like many of the raw foods have. I would be sure to get chickens that are free range with no antibiotics or growth hormones and rinse it off before giving it to them. If you don't have any places that sell free range chickens, maybe you have a Whole Foods?

I don't know what fish chews Debbie uses but I give mine Honest Kitchen Beams on occasion. They are dehydrated catfish skins. Stink to high heaven but my dogs love them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Chardy said:


> So far I gave her the neck only that first night. :blink: All I know is that the enzymes from raw meat are what battles the plaque- and a dog that is on a raw diet has less. Our breed is notorious for bad teeth... and although we are on a raw diet (Stella) I do see tarter on those back teeth and some in front on the gum line and she is just a year old. She has fought me with the brushing since I got her, and the wipes... I do have experience in dentistry as I worked as an orthodontist assistance for years and can use a scaler quite well so I did get one of those and I was able to use that to get back to square one with her. For some reason she doesn't fight me using that but you really have to be careful. I was able to get her back to white square one by addressing this right now- so I wanted some advice on the chicken necks. I have an email out to a real great canine nutritionist that I have used in the past and I want to see what her opinion is on the whole neck. I will share the minute I get a response. I worry about blockage and choke.. and the more information we can compile the better!! :aktion033:


I could be really wrong here....

But I'm thinking it's the natural enzymes in raw meat period (not specifically chicken necks) that help to reduce plaque and tarter build up. It's the chewing on tendon type things and bones that help to rub and scrape off any plaque build up. My fascination with chicken necks is that you said they are soft and pliable. I bet that is what is so good at rubbing off build up. I'll be honest, I've never purchased a whole chicken or chicken necks so I have no idea of their size or texture.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis I give the chews that Crystal mentioned, The Honest Kitchen Beams and boy do they stink, that's why only on bath day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis I use the Primal chicken necks, I have tried finding them at Publix no such luck. We are very limited to food stores to shop, we have Walmart, Publix and I think Winn Dixie, but it's pretty far from where I live. So the boutique that I get the kids food from they also order the chicken necks for me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> I saw the post earlier but couldn't answer since i was at work. I usually give 1/2 a neck each, i tried a whole one and we had quite a bit left over. Chloe and Reese are about 7 1/2 lbs each, Riley and Noelle are about 6 lbs each and Kelly is a little over 4 lbs so she usually gets a little less but not always.


When you give the chicken neck do you give it as a meal or in addition to their Meal? I know of some people with small dogs that will give one turkey neck as a meal once a week.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

RileyDC said:


> When you give the chicken neck do you give it as a meal or in addition to their Meal? I know of some people with small dogs that will give one turkey neck as a meal once a week.



I usually just give them a smaller dinner. Tonight when i got home from work they all got a whole chicken neck (since they were smaller) instead of just 1/2 and they chewed away and then off for a bath. My Riley always looks at me and looks at the neck like he doesn't know what to do with it and then he goes to town! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> I usually just give them a smaller dinner. Tonight when i got home from work they all got a whole chicken neck (since they were smaller) instead of just 1/2 and they chewed away and then off for a bath. My Riley always looks at me and looks at the neck like he doesn't know what to do with it and then he goes to town! :HistericalSmiley:


LOL!!!! I think I am going to have the boutique I get his food from order some primal chicken necks. I can totally see my Riley doing the same!! I have been feeding him Stella & Chewy's premade and he is now doing unbelievably well on it! Sooo Happy!! :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

RileyDC said:


> LOL!!!! I think I am going to have the boutique I get his food from order some primal chicken necks. I can totally see my Riley doing the same!! I have been feeding him Stella & Chewy's premade and he is now doing unbelievably well on it! Sooo Happy!! :chili:


That's wonderful!!! I know he was having a rough time of it at first, so glad to hear that he's good on it now. :chili::chili:

This is what works for my kids, but you have to do what works best for your Riley. I feel like i'm coming across as a know it all, but honestly i just know what is working best for my kids and i know every pup pup is different and what works for mine might not work for others.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> That's wonderful!!! I know he was having a rough time of it at first, so glad to hear that he's good on it now. :chili::chili:
> 
> This is what works for my kids, but you have to do what works best for your Riley. I feel like i'm coming across as a know it all, but honestly i just know what is working best for my kids and i know every pup pup is different and what works for mine might not work for others.


Yes... He was... :blink: 
I found out he is allergic to flea saliva... he was having a reaction about the same time I was starting to feed the raw. He is all good to go now though. :chili:

I didn't feel like you were coming across as a know it all... lol
I want to give him something to chew on had also recently read about the benefits of chewing raw bones... the only thing I let him chew on our Himalayan chews but he Gets bored with them pretty quick.


----------



## paolacastro1974 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone! I recently bought duck necks from Darwin's raw they are abt 2.8 oz each so I have been giving one duck neck once a week (Saturdays) and I hold it for him and stay with him until he is done eating it. He loves it! And I must say he starts by licking it and then he chews on it with his molars to make the bones smaller.... He really knows what he is doing... I was afraid at first not anymore but I do stay with him until is done and I make sure he drinks some water after  he does smell like duck after but I clean him with wipes so it's all good !


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ewwwww I don't think I could touch a raw neck with my bare hands. :yucky:


----------



## paolacastro1974 (Mar 13, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> Ewwwww I don't think I could touch a raw neck with my bare hands. :yucky:



Yes it's a little yucky at first... But anything for my baby lol!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Well that is the natural diet but then maybe mouse would be their size.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paolacastro1974 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mouse? Oh no no lol!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

paolacastro1974 said:


> Mouse? Oh no no lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually, I have heard a holistic vet speak about feeding raw to small and toy dogs and mention that if we want to get all technical about it, that's probably the direction they would go-small mice.

Personally, I feel like most dogs if left to the wild, scavenge for the most part and eat whatever they can scrounge up and often it's not a gourmet meal of duck or chicken or cow or lamb or whatever 'natural' raw diet we are trying to feed them that day. 

Snarky as that last statement sounds, I do think raw diets are excellent for them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t::w00t:IT SCARES ME, JUST ONE BONE AND TROUBLE:w00t::w00t: ESPECIALLY AFTER READING YOUR THREAD


----------

